
Kaby Lake Processors Coming to Macbook Pro at WWDC - perseusprime11
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/16/15648172/apple-macbook-pro-air-kaby-lake-update-wwdc-intel-rumor
======
pyrophane
Iirc Kaby Lake still doesn't support LPDDR4 which is what will be needed for
apple to add a 32GB option.

~~~
jrnichols
this indicates something else

[http://www.cultofmac.com/462777/new-macbook-pro-intel-
kaby-l...](http://www.cultofmac.com/462777/new-macbook-pro-intel-kaby-
lake-32gb-ram-arrive-year/)

------
geophile
I have no complaints about speed. When are they going to improve the
keyboards? You know, keys that travel, and Esc and Fn keys.

~~~
perseusprime11
I am not so sure about the speed. My safari browser keeps getting hung every
now and then especially when I use video intensive apps like hangouts or
Netflix.

~~~
ldehaan
weren't macbooks supposed to be uber graphics capable?

I switched everyone over to dell (it was linux anyways) for their awesome
hardware on the precision 7710. Its light, only m.2's, 64 gb ram, runs like a
dream on a 4k screen in linux.

Can run hangouts, unity 3d and chrome with 200+ tabs, and have 3 external 4k
monitors and a HMD without the fan turning on ;)

~~~
perseusprime11
MacBook may catch fire if you use chrome with 200 tabs

